#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  linksys pap2t-na telefone mudo... não consigo acesso nem nas configurações

## gandhi

boa tarde pessoal, comprei 3 aparelhos linksys pap2t-na configurei ele certinho, só que não da tom de discagem no telefone convencional, não consigo nem o acesso pelo telefone conectado, tentei nos 3 aparelhos e nada, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda, pois a luz de energia do ethernet e do telefone acende, só que não consigo fazer nada, só consigo acessar ele pelo navegador. agradecido.

----------


## andrecarlim

Não entendi muito bem, mas quando você se refere a "configurei ele certinho"... Você está tentando comunicar com o que? Uma central SIP? Contas VoIP na internet? Ou qual é o cenário?

----------


## gandhi

o andré tudo bem, então to tentando me comunicar com uma central sip, no painel mostra ela logada e em funcionamento, só que o telefone fica completamente mudo.

----------


## hugomatosk

Oi bom dia arruma um telefone que usa rede ip para fazer um teste

----------


## gandhi

eu tenho um telefone ip e funciona 100%, o problema realmente é no linksys, melhor os 3 linksys que comprei...

----------


## fhayashi

@*gandhi*

Conseguiu por pra funcionar? Estou querendo pegar um desses para integrar uma linha analógica em um Asterisk que tenho rodando aqui.

----------


## gandhi

consegui sim, na verdade o problema é que eu peguei os aparelhos de telefone velho que minha mãe tinha jogado, e os 2 estavam estragados peguei um funcionando e funcionou de primeira.

----------


## fhayashi

Ah, o que quero fazer é o contrário. Ligar a linha analógica e transformar em um trunk SIP para a central Asterisk usar para discar.

----------

